
Starting Findory: The end - prakash
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/10/starting-findory-end.html
======
amichail
Nowadays with free cloud computing, is there any reason why a service like
this would shut down?

One could run it in a limited demo mode for free indefinitely.

~~~
andr
How is cloud computing free? Since they already owned the machines, Findory
would've been paying for bandwidth and power only. With cloud computing you'd
have to pay for this _and_ CPU time.

~~~
amichail
Google App Engine is free if you use few resources.

